# Wanting to make a kit less pen



## Chris88 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi everyone well I have done a lot of reading in here. I am looking into getting on make a kit less fountain pen. Where do yall get the ned and workings for the fountain pen? Also what kind of tap and die set do you use and where do you buy them from. I have seen some great articles in here and in the library. Does anyone have more tips. Sorry for all of the questions. 

     Thanks Chris


----------



## tim self (Oct 18, 2009)

Lou sells the fp parts also the taps and dies

http://heritagepens.com/

go to the penturners login link and follow the directions.


----------



## ldb2000 (Oct 18, 2009)

Cris , you are in the right forum . All the information you need is right here . Start at the first post and read . There are no ready lists of tips and info .
I don't want it to seem like I'm withholding any thing or being mean or something . There are questions that you haven't thought of yet so can't ask about . Reading ALL the posts in this forum will answer your questions BEFORE you even think to ask them . 
As for the questions you asked , those answers are here too . As stated Lou (DCBluesman) sells the nibs and holders , Taps and die sets can be bought from Harbor freight and various other sellers on the net but the special sets that the kit pens use (Triple start) have to be special ordered and are quite expensive .
Anyway , read the whole forum and get ready to start MAKING pens instead of just turning them . Good luck and Have fun


----------



## Chris88 (Oct 19, 2009)

Tim, thanks for the link I will bookmark it. 


Butch, thanks for the info and no I don't take it as you being mean I do understand. The one thing I would like to do is to get every thing I need to start make the pen. I hate getting started and in the middle and find out I have to go out and get some thing. I have read about the single and triple start die's. I think I will start out with the single set first. It looks like I will be making a run to HF. (Anyway , read the whole forum and get ready to start MAKING pens instead of just turning them) After turning about 200 hundred pens for Freedom Pens. I would like to make myself a nice fountain pen. 

    Again Thanks for the info and I will keep on reading.


----------

